# Muzzle - Bite bar or no bite bar?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

For those of you that have done muzzle work, do you use a muzzle with or without a bite bar?

Why?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always used the muzzles without a bitebar. However, I did just purchase a couple of muzzles from Harddog, with a bitebar and am going to give them a try.

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

never used one with a bite bar. Looking at them I could not figure out how the dog would "bite" the bar?


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Mike I used both on my previous partner K-9 Kanto, I used the German basket weave and I lost it. Later I purchased a muzzle with the bite bar from HardDogs and could not tell any difference in his performance using either.

> my new partner in training now is being trained in another German basket weave muzzle.

> Phil


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't seen a difference in the dogs performance using the with/without bite bar muzzles, but I prefer the ones with the bitebar. Just because in the muzzle I have with it, there are plenty of teeth impressions telling me the dogs actuall use it. I think it's just something for their front teeth to grab or bump against, but it's soft enought to cushion the blow on the front of their muzzle, while firm enough for them to grab. I don't know that it gives them any satisfaction, I'm sure they are well aware that they aren't biting the person, but I think it might help cushion the impact on their nose and front teeth.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a muzzle with the "bite bar". It's main purpose is not to give the dog a bite bar to bite on but rather prevent the dog from chipping it's teeth when doing muzzle work. It works pretty well.


----------

